
Linus Torvalds admits 'buggy crap' made it into Linux 4.8 - Artemis2
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/10/05/linus_torvalds_admits_buggy_crap_made_it_into_linux_48/
======
digi_owl
And this is why i trust Torvalds, he is willing to publicly chastise himself
for screw-ups regarding the kernel.

This on contrast to certain other Linux related projects where the devs keep
trying to pass the blame to anyone and anything other than their own
handiwork...

~~~
pc2g4d
I thought this article described a Linus rant in which he exploded at others
for not following his fifteen year-old instructions regarding a macro?

~~~
digi_owl
[http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1610.0/00878.html](http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1610.0/00878.html)

Actual email, rather than just the cherry picked quote from it...

------
zymhan
An interesting SO post about what BUG_ON does

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6359700/using-
assertion-i...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6359700/using-assertion-in-
the-kernel)

Essentially, it causes the kernel to panic immediately.

